# Silk Road Headlight Intake R32



## GRKGTR (Dec 21, 2015)

Hey Gents,

After a Silk Road Headlight Intake for the R32.

Please PM me if you have one.


Kind Regards,

Mike.


----------



## GRKGTR (Dec 21, 2015)

Anyone?


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

GRKGTR said:


> Anyone?


Hi

I will see if we have one in stock:thumbsup:.



Regards MGT


----------



## GRKGTR (Dec 21, 2015)

Bump?


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Seeing as your in Oz, take a look at the ones Motive DVD guys are selling.
Similar design, no mesh.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEkw7Byf_Zk&ab_channel=MotiveDVD


----------



## GRKGTR (Dec 21, 2015)

infamous_t said:


> Seeing as your in Oz, take a look at the ones Motive DVD guys are selling.
> Similar design, no mesh.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEkw7Byf_Zk&ab_channel=MotiveDVD


Don't like the design, prefer the original Silk Road and that's all i'm looking for, cheers though!


----------



## GRKGTR (Dec 21, 2015)

bump


----------



## GRKGTR (Dec 21, 2015)

Bump


----------



## n600hks (Aug 20, 2008)

Maybe check here http://www.tokyoseven.com/T7/product_info.php?products_id=4689


----------



## GRKGTR (Dec 21, 2015)

n600hks said:


> Maybe check here Silk Road Section Headlight Intake


Tried them ages ago, They don't exist, they just haven't updated their website.


----------



## GRKGTR (Dec 21, 2015)

Bump


----------



## GRKGTR (Dec 21, 2015)

Bump


----------



## GRKGTR (Dec 21, 2015)

Bump, still looking, please PM if you have one.


----------



## GRKGTR (Dec 21, 2015)

Bump


----------



## GRKGTR (Dec 21, 2015)

Bump


----------



## GRKGTR (Dec 21, 2015)

Bump


----------

